# Building permit cost



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know approximately how much a building permit for a backyard remodel would cost for the city of Vancouver? Nothing too fancy. Perhaps a nice big shed plus an arbor/pergola and a small deck.

By law, a permit is required if you're building anything larger than a 100 sq ft. shed in you back yard. I know most people don't bother but I've got a real busybody neighbour unfortunately who might be spiteful enough to tattle.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm no expert but I remember when we built my parents' place a few years back (acted as our own general contractor) the permit is based on project cost. There's also separate permits for electrical, plumbing, etc... There's actually a document in the City of Vancouver website that outlines what the costs are. http://vancouver.ca/commsvcs/developmentservices/enquiry_centre/pdf/csgfees.pdf

Also, if you are like most houses in Vancouver that are built to max square footage, the deck, if higher than two/three feet off the ground could be rejected.

Nosy neighbours eh? sigh....


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, just what I was looking for.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got one of those neighbours-from-HELL too. Everyone else is great but the ones behind our house are a real PITA. We should compare horror stories some time. Mine involves a visit from the RCMP & the SPCA last week.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Got one of those neighbours-from-HELL too. Everyone else is great but the ones behind our house are a real PITA. We should compare horror stories some time. Mine involves a visit from the RCMP & the SPCA last week.


Ouch that sucks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The permit cost would not be much. I would imagine $50 to $200 if you a building a really big shed.

The cost comes in when you need someone to draw it up.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> The permit cost would not be much. I would imagine $50 to $200 if you a building a really big shed.
> 
> The cost comes in when you need someone to draw it up.


yeah permit for a shed is not much but you need the drawing, general contract and many many delay and wait.


----------

